

Electronic skin tattoo has medical, gaming, spy uses - zackbelow
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.6e1e2ad90e2d94b12b6258b7e9c5b33d.611&show_article=1

======
egiva
It's an interesting sensor, but the article didn't explain any technical
details on how the thing is produced. Here's another article:
<http://www.doctorslounge.com/index.php/news/pb/22316>

Technical Excerpt (for anyone interested): "The EES incorporates
electrophysiological, temperature, and strain sensors, transistors, light-
emitting diodes, photodetectors, radio frequency inductors, capacitors,
oscillators, and rectifying diodes. Solar cells and wireless coils provided
power supply."

Seems to be made on a silicon substrate (excerpt): "The investigators note
that mechanical properties of the EES depend on the effective modulus and
thickness of circuits, sensors, and the silicon-on-wafer substrate."

